# Woodcraft prices?



## cabomhn (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I was looking online today for the veritas mark II honing guide and one of the sorby bevel edge chisels to add to my growing collection. I was taking a look at amazon first, they didn't carry it. Then I checked woodcraft and saw the prices there. Finally I checked klingspor woodworking and I was shocked, the price on the honing guide was $11 and the chisel was $40 CHEAPER at klingspor, the small store. I knew woodcraft was overpriced but never realized just how bad it was. Seriously? Charging $100 for a chisel vs. $60 at the other guy? At first I thought I might have just picked a few rouge priced items, but I started looking at other items ands the price difference was pretty much universal between the two stores. I'm no economist, but since klingspor is the smaller company, only 3 brick and mortar stores to it's name, and woodcraft is a large national company, their larger purchasing power should be able to make their prices LOWER than the small business, not higher. It seems to me like the people up top for Woodcraft might have their hands a little to deep in the money jar. Has anybody else noticed this about them? To me, charging prices like that is just too much. I can get those items shipped to me from klingspor with free shipping for $50 less than I can drive to my local woodcraft, and I don't have to pay for that gallon of gas for the travel. Do you guys think my rant is unreasonable? I've never been a huge fan of price gouging, but this to me seems kind of extreme. 

/rant


----------



## scrimman (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, the president of the company has to pay for his new Ferrari somehow, right? 
Nahhhh......
They've been able to get away with prices like that for the longest time because for the longest time they were the only game in town. Thanks to the internet and folks like Klingspor thats beginning to change.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2013)

I rarely buy anything at Woodcraft for that reason. FWIW, the brick and mortar stores are franchises, so they're not all exactly the same.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea, Rockler is like that too. I prefer to buy local, just to put it back into my neighborhood, but when there is such a big disparity between what the stores charge and what you can find it for on the internet, I mostly buy from Amazon etc. Router bits are another example, you can find Whiteside and Freud on line for about half what the stores charge.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, Rockler is like that too. I prefer to buy local, just to put it back into my neighborhood, but when there is such a big disparity between what the stores charge and what you can find it for on the internet, I mostly buy from Amazon etc. Router bits are another example, you can find Whiteside and Freud on line for about half what the stores charge.



+1

I buy locally as much as possible. I also use Amazon. I buy most of my turning supplies from Packard Woodworks or Craft Supplies USA (www.woodturnerscatalog.com/). IMO Woodcraft is a ripoff and Rockler not much better.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2013)

I go to woodcraft for my General finishes and the few things I can't get elsewhere- Otherwise I prefer used via ebay or craigslist. Patience and thinking ahead pays off. thought about and have been asked to do a dresser build class there- sounds way too much like a job............. might be a good way to sell wood though.


----------

